# (matériel) HP toujours actifs quand casque branché

## Temet

Bonjour les gens,

Pour les anciens, salut les gars... ça fait longtemps. Boulot, tout ça... plus trop le temps de bidouiller  :Sad: 

Dites moi, j'ai un soucis depuis plusieurs mois sur mon portable.

Je vais être honnête, le dit portable est sous Archlinux (le PC de bureau est toujours sous Gentoo (pas à jour  :Embarassed:  )) ... mais dans mon ancienne vie de bidouilleurs, la communauté Gentoo est celle que j'ai préférée  :Smile: 

Bref, avant, tout se passait bien sur mon laptop. Un jour, en plugant le casque sur la prise Jack, le son est resté "actif" sur les enceintes. Malgré tout, j'ai aussi le son dans le casque!

Evidemment, c'est un problème hardware... ceci dit, je me demandais s'il n'y avait pas moyen de contourner le soucis via le soft, avec une commande sur ALSA ou un truc du style. Genre couper le son sur les enceintes, mais pas sur la sortie casque.

J'avoue ne pas trop savoir ou chercher, le problème ne devant pas être très répandu... donc je me dis que si quelqu'un a une idée, il est dans le coin  :Laughing: 

Bien sûr, c'est pas catastrophique... c'est juste une histoire de confort.

Merci!

PS : dans le mixer, y a pas de distinguo entre enceintes et le reste...

----------

## inky-full-bash

Bonjour !

Dans alsamixer on peut commander les différentes sorties audio "headphone", "speaker", "pcm".

Il suffit donc de faire un script qui alterne une configuration [headphone 100 | speaker 0] et [headphone 0 | speaker 100] ; et le tour est joué !   :Wink: 

Néanmoins, j'ai entendu parlé un jour d'une modification d'un fichier pour que cette action soit automatique dès le pluggage/depluggage d'une prise jack ... mais je ne m'en rappelle plus ...

----------

## Temet

Ah bon, j'avais pas vu dans alsamixer.  :Shocked: 

Je regarderai ce soir, je te tiens au jus  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Bon, je l'ai pas dans mon mixer...

```

┌───────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── AlsaMixer v1.0.23 ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐

│ Card: HDA Intel                                                                                                      F1:  Help               │

│ Chip: Realtek ALC880                                                                                                 F2:  System information │

│ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All                                                                             F6:  Select sound card  │

│ Item: Master [dB gain: 0,00]                                                                                         Esc: Exit               │

│                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                              │

│      ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐                       ┌──┐                                 │

│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │  │                                 │

│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │  │                                 │

│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │  │                                 │

│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │  │                                 │

│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │  │                                 │

│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │  │                                 │

│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │▒▒│                                 │

│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │▒▒│                                 │

│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │▒▒│                                 │

│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │▒▒│                                 │

│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │▒▒│                                 │

│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │▒▒│                                 │

│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │▒▒│                                 │

│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │                       │▒▒│                                 │

│      ├──┤     └──┘     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ├──┤     ┌──┐     2ch      ┌──┐      │

│      │OO│              │OO│     │MM│     │MM│     │MM│     │MM│     │MM│     │MM│     │MM│     │OO│     │MM│     │MM│              │MM│      │

│      └──┘              └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘              └──┘      │

│      100    100<>100 100<>100   0<>0      0        0       0<>0     0<>0     0<>0                      54<>54                                │

│   < Master >  PCM     Front   Surround  Center    LFE      Line      CD      Mic     S/PDIF  S/PDIF D   Beep   Caller I Channel  Off-hook    │

│                                                                                                                                              │

│                                                                                                                                              │

└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

```

EDIT : Arf, j'ai cru que c'était bon.

Poussé par la piste de inky, j'ai cherché "alsa headphone" et je suis tombé la dessus : http://fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=248038

Un mec qui passe par un script hda-analyzer pour muter ses speakers et n'avoir le son que par le casque.

Je fais pareil, je décoche la même case et le son se coupe. Je pense que c'est gagné... mais non, ça coupe aussi le son du casque   :Confused: 

Je précise que je suis sûr que c'est un problème hard... vu que j'ai lancé mon vieux Windows qui pourrit sur une partition pour voir si ça faisait pareil... et lui non plus ne coupe plus les enceintes que je branche le casque.

----------

## inky-full-bash

Parfois W*****$ fait des trucs franchement bizarres avec le hardware jusqu'à même empêcher son utilisation sur linux ! Par exemple, si j'éteins matériellement le wifi grâce au bouton de mon portable sur W$, il ne pourra pas fonctionner sous linux quoique je fasse ; je suis obligé de redémarrer W$ et appuyer sur le bouton ...

Bon, étant donné que ça a l'air d'être un problème matériel, pourquoi ne pas brancher un interrupteur sur la sortie son des hauts-parleurs ^^

----------

